# Easier water changes.



## kirk (21 Mar 2014)

Hi all, my water change routine of 5 gallon every other day is playing havoc with an old rotator injury lifting and slowly tipping not to disturb plants etc. So after accumulating all the partseries, this morning I've made this out of junk. Even the pump didn't work but after new bairings and a grease up it going nice.


 most welding done.

 wheels.



  it doubles up for cleaning the windows with the ro too. Yet to test on the tank this evening and I'll let you know how it wheels through the house to the tank. Cheers kirk.

Sent from my C6603 using Tapatalk


----------



## MARKCOUSINS (21 Mar 2014)

It looks like a good invention Kirk.Looking forward to reading how it works in it's 1st outing


----------



## kirk (21 Mar 2014)

Cheers Mark if you don't have all the tools to make the trolly you could use a golf trolly or a ladies shopping trolly. It would take the weight I've seen them grannies loading up the things.I don't know if anyone else is having trouble lifting water to tank. Soon I'm going to make a slower drip style compact 12v battery using two car washer pumps. These could be left in situe. One in one out steadily.


----------



## Lee Sweeting (21 Mar 2014)

Haha! Brilliant Kirk


----------



## allan angus (21 Mar 2014)

good job lol


----------



## James O (21 Mar 2014)

Well done mate! 

Welding, engineering, plumbing, electrickery.......is there no end to your skills?

Btw any chance you'd travel to Newhaven and give my windows wash


----------



## kirk (21 Mar 2014)

Lol. Thanks all for your comments. Well I've just done the change bit early light on but what the he'll. It went smoothly, took half the time and had a cup and put my feet up during the top up.  first pic ready to go.

Sent from my C6603 using Tapatalk


----------



## kirk (21 Mar 2014)

strait back outside for ro.

   I made this up yesterday well to be honest just took the plug off and put the cap on as I've been using this method to bring water to exact or as near as for a while


   so the only gripe is charging the battery, but if this all helps my shoulder I can live with that.


----------



## EnderUK (22 Mar 2014)

You need to get an outside socket put in, you could probably use and outside extension lead mounted to a wall. Then you can use a main submersible pump and you're not lugging around the extra weight of the battery. If I had somewhere to put it I would of made one for my tank.

When I move and I get a massive tank it will be on my list of things to make. Good job.


----------



## Nathaniel Whiteside (22 Mar 2014)

Surely a massive lad like you should be able to sling a 25litre tub full under each arm


----------



## kirk (22 Mar 2014)

EnderUK said:


> You need to get an outside socket put in, you could probably use and outside extension lead mounted to a wall. Then you can use a main submersible pump and you're not lugging around the extra weight of the battery. If I had somewhere to put it I would of made one for my tank.
> 
> When I move and I get a massive tank it will be on my list of things to make. Good job.


Hello mate I'm sort of lost on the outside extension? I have outside power. If I use 240 it's not mobile then. I don't need power outside as the black pipe coming out of the wall is powered and pumped from under the sink indoors.  I kept forgetting and flooding the floor so I had to go outside.  I only need the battery to pump into the tank from the drum. Also 12 v is mobile for window cleaning if I wasn't cleaning the odd window I'd use permanent 240 pump.   But I could still use the pump transformer I have for raising the pressure under the sink strait to the pump on the trolly too, then plug it in under the tank.  So with the pump I can use  the mains instead of the battery. hope that makes sense.   So I suppose if you buy the d&d pump and transformer you can eliminate the battery less weight less money. Cheers kirk.[DOUBLEPOST=1395499025][/DOUBLEPOST]





Nathaniel Whiteside said:


> Surely a massive lad like you should be able to sling a 25litre tub full under each arm


If your referring to me mate.  Its all show muscles are there but the joints hurt making me as weak as a kitten,  by the evening a five gallon drum is heavy these days.  I've lost my muchness.  (johnny Depp Alice and wonderland quote).


----------



## kirk (22 Mar 2014)

Ederuk a quick pick for you.  I've used tamiya fittings I got of eBay to match the dd pump you may be able to see it in the poor pics. 

 

  the power supply for boosting the pressure is under the pump on the floor.  Sorry to all if my posts appear patronising in anyway I know my grammar is poor and come across blunt/dry, but if I'd listened at school instead of looking out of the window, I wouldn't have ended up creative. Still I could do with some literacy lessons. I can't do my 9 year olds home work.Cheers kirk.


----------



## Lindy (22 Mar 2014)

Aw poor lamb. Have you been to an osteopath? They might be able to help.

Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk


----------



## James O (22 Mar 2014)

ldcgroomer said:


> Aw poor lamb. Have you been to an osteopath? They might be able to help.



How can an osteopath stop a man quoting from Alice in Wonderland


----------



## kirk (23 Mar 2014)

ldcgroomer said:


> Aw poor lamb. Have you been to an osteopath? They might be able to help.                     To be honest  lindy a trip to the abattoir would be cheaper and an all round solution.
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk


[DOUBLEPOST=1395562100][/DOUBLEPOST]^^ don't know why my posts keep merging with quotes sorry.


----------



## Lindy (23 Mar 2014)

Honestly not that expensive.  They don't take expensive xrays like chiropractors. Should be around £40. 

Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk


----------



## James O (23 Mar 2014)

If your a big fella make sure your osteopath is a suitable build.  I'm Laurence Dallaglio sized @ 112kg and 1.93m and I had a tiny stand in osteopath try to click my back as part of post car crash treatment.  He ended up taking running jumps like a WWF wrestler landing with his elbow  He just kept bouncing off me and the more he tried the more I laughed and the more I laughed the more I tensed up the more he bounced off.  We gave it up as a bad lot and waited until my regular guy was back.


----------



## Lindy (23 Mar 2014)

Lol... my husband treated some of the all blacks when in New Zealand. 

Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk


----------



## Lindy (23 Mar 2014)

When he left he had a photo taken with them and there's a 2ft difference in height between them and him. Just as well he is sturdy.

Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk


----------



## James O (23 Mar 2014)

Hehe Jonah Lomu, 1.96m 120kg ran 100m in 10.89sec - that's a 20.5mph brick wall


And now back to water saving devices with your host......Kirk!


----------



## kirk (23 Mar 2014)

Carry on tis all a good read. I'm at ruby now watching my 9 year old giantof a son  train.


----------



## OllieNZ (23 Mar 2014)

ldcgroomer said:


> When he left he had a photo taken with them and there's a 2ft difference in height between them and him. Just as well he is sturdy.
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk


Picces please


----------



## Lindy (23 Mar 2014)

Oh god no, its in a frame stuffed into one of our cupboards!  I'd need to set up our printer to scan in to laptop etc so not going to happen any time soon. It was taken close to 15 yrs ago.

Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk


----------



## Lindy (23 Mar 2014)

OllieNZ said:


> Picces please


Apparently its Andrew Mertons and Todd Blackadder in the photo. The largest he treated was Troy Flavell. Husband says that not having enough reach rather than height could hinder some treatments but he did joke with one player that he might have to get a step ladder to give him enough height to put his weight behind a treatment.


----------



## kirk (23 Mar 2014)

Come on lindy dust off that scanner please


----------



## Lindy (23 Mar 2014)

Scanners not all the problem. No idea where pic is. could be in our cupboard under the stairs which is a tip or at mikes work. Will have a look.


----------



## kirk (23 Mar 2014)

Who cupboard under the stairs isn't a dumping ground we've even got bmx's in ours I dread opening the door


----------



## Lindy (23 Mar 2014)

We stopped closing the door about 3 yrs ago  It fills the little bit of hall outside too. We are doing lots of painting and papering too as slight excuse. Its annoying as when we were clearing junk recently we found the pic in its frame again and had a laugh because he looks about 15 in it. I think I then said 'take it to work' to get it out the way


----------

